# Just bought a Yard Machines 26" w 8hp Tecumsa...Exactly what I wanted...



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

I already have a Yardmachines by MTD 22" w 5hp Tecumsa which 
I find to be an awesome machine that outperforms larger machines.Sooo
I need another machine and I assume a bigger stronger version of the same
machine would be a beast and I finally found one.I dont know the year so I 
posted the ser# tag.The seller claimed to be the 1st owner and I got it for $140 
What do ya think??? Charlie


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It looks clean. I rehabbed the same exact model this past season that was crusty to begin with.

Check the fuel line going to the carb as that one is about 17 years old. They are almost never replaced by the previous owner.

Additionally, check the axle bushings as they are made of plastic and they almost never get replaced either.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I refurbished a 10hp Yard Machines and sold it to a neighbor .... I get to see him working it every year .... . Those are nice machines, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks guys!! Its clean and starts 1st pull (I always try pull start before electric start).It does not idle smoothly though.
There is a constant surge the entire time running unless it is full throttle.The surge is extremely consistant ,so much so that it almost seems to be the way it is supposed to be running.Cant be though right?? Charlie


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I forgot to mention that snowblowers of this vintage come with the fixed jet carburetors and they usually end up running lean from the start.

I replace them with the $15 aftermarket adjustable ones that you can buy from ebay/Amazon. Part number 632334A


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh,good to know.I have only cleaned a carb bowl and jet .Dont know if I wanna tackle a new carb 
and possibly make it run worse with my luck.Charlie


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there is not really much to swapping out the carb. definitely looks to be in pretty good shape and should serve you well.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

db130 said:


> I forgot to mention that snowblowers of this vintage come with the fixed jet carburetors and they usually end up running lean from the start.
> 
> I replace them with the $15 aftermarket adjustable ones that you can buy from ebay/Amazon. Part number 632334A
> 
> ...


Thanks and guess I will try that next.Is that a standard universal model # for the carb?? I removed the carb bowl and 
cleaned the jet but it really didnt need it,very clean.No difference in the surging.Im gonna pull the bowl again and soak the jet overnight.strange spark plug E3.12 was in it.2 electrodes that looked way too small of a gap.I replaced it with a 
leftover universal plug but no difference in the running/surging.any chance the choke is out of adjustment??I turned it back 1 click while running and warmed up and didnt run any worse which should be the case..?? Charlie


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

db130 said:


> It looks clean. I rehabbed the same exact model this past season that was crusty to begin with.
> 
> Check the fuel line going to the carb as that one is about 17 years old. They are almost never replaced by the previous owner.
> 
> Additionally, check the axle bushings as they are made of plastic and they almost never get replaced either.


Thanks,I will trace the line however it looks like a shutoff was added under the gas tank and lines look pretty new.Charlie


----------



## fordguy2018 (Dec 27, 2019)

I have this machine and found it be a workhorse for several years. As to the surging issue, I have found this to often be related to carb issues using E15 fuel. The new fuel mixtures (non-ethanol) found in cans, sold at several larger retailers, seems to help with this. One other thing with these, as I would imagine with most snowblowers, is to wipe them clean of water and snow after each use. The thinner gauge of metal used will get chewed up quickly if snow is allowed to sit on/in the unit.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks.I found a YouTube on exact surging issue.There was a small plastic cap near the choke lever to the side,after pulling off the cap there is what I would call a brass screw which was removed and with a few jet holes.The jet holes were clogged and the guy ran a few small drill bits by hand thru the jets,and reinstalled the screw.Solved the issue for him so I will give it a look next week. Makes total sense to me.Charlie


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Please remember to take a picture for all of us. Thanks.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> Please remember to take a picture for all of us. Thanks.


Pics are already up on initial post.Charlie


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Pictures of the carb work you are looking into.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Those are pretty decent machines. Just watch for cracks on the flange where the auger housing mates to the transmission. BTW, it is spelled Tecumseh.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Those are pretty decent machines. Just watch for cracks on the flange where the auger housing mates to the transmission. BTW, it is spelled Tecumseh.


Thanks,I will take a close look at the flange.As I stated,I have the same machine in a 22/5hp with the same huge housing and auger and it outperforms my craftsman 26/9hp so this one should be a treat.I was also able to find a hidden jet on the side of the carb which I saw on youtube.It stated that the jet needed to be cleaned and slightly enlarged to eliminate the lean burn that is causing the surging.I didnt have small enough drill bits to enlarge it at the time so I was only able to clean it and the surging is better but only slightly.I will post a pic of the jet location as it is surely hidden and covered with a cap.Charlie


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

So I have an acquaintance/friend that is a retired engineer and keeps busy with a small engine maintenance/repair business.He usually comes over and picks up my Riding mower 
with his trailer and gives it a top to bottom service in his garage/shopand brings it back to me for about $100 .He picked up the blower,removed the carb and put it in an ultrasonic for a half an hour and problem solved.No more surging!! Was fun attempting to fix it myself and learning from this forum but Im glad its fixed.Charlie


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Glad to hear it.


----------

